# Cleaning



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

This is basically disease related.
I recently had my gsp die of unknown causes (probably parasites, as is very common) and am now cleaning the tank as thoroughly as I can. 
I'm soaking everything in hot water right now. I was planning on wiping it all down after, soaking it again, rinsing, and then finally refilling. 
Will this be enough to get rid of anything harmful?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That'll work for most things. There are a few possibilities it won't touch, but it's a good thing to try.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright, thanks.
I'm glad, since I wasn't able to access the internet until I had already started.. xD
It's looking great; much cleaner than before. 
(Almost like new. )


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Try using table salt when cleaning. It's abrasive enough to remove gunk, but dissolves completely. It also will kill any algae or other bugs. Make sure to rinse well and remove ALL SALT RESIDUE before setting up the tank.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

